# Tiny worm like things



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Today for the first time i noticed these tiny worm like things floating in my rhom tank. I'm wondering if anyone can let me know what they are and how they are in the tank, they just seem to float around in the current. If anyone can help this would be greatly appreciated as i would like to get rid of them. Are they a type of parasite? Are they called planaria?


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

I should have done a search first, I found the solution, but if i choose to use salt to help, what kind of salt?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

more frequent housekeeping is urrr best solution :nod:


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya sounds like planaria

salt is mainly used to aid in healing and improve gill function so it will do jack to the planaria

its casue by over feeding/ decayign food so do water changes and vacume more

you could mayby reduce feeding portions if they dont eat it all


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

better house keeping, and a uv-sterilizer will kill the ones that are in the water collum.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

salt would probably work but the thing is, you need to use enough to kill them but without causing undo stress to your Rhom.all aquatic life naturally absorbs salt and water . saltwater life expells salt and retains water. the opposite is true of freshwater life. they retain salts and expell excess fresh water. adding enough salt will cause the tiny inverts to esentially dehydrate and die. fish can cope better than inverts. their tiny , simple bodies will soak up more salt because more will be available and naturally expell excess FW. i'd try the usual 1 tbsp per 5 gal to start. and to save some $, go to Wal-Mart and buy the pickling salt in the grocery dept. it's like 1.20 for 4lb. vs. $3 for 8 or 12 oz in the pet dept. make sure the ingredients say only "salt"


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

clean your tank more often and dont over feed. You will be amazed on how clean your tank is when you dont over feed.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info, i vacumed the tank, about 40% water change and i'm going to introduce danios in the coming days.


----------

